# Digging partner in Eastern Iowa



## RHach (Feb 3, 2007)

I have been digging alone off and on for all my life (i'm 35). I have a 1900's dump I have dug at since I was 10, and I just discovered ruins of some 130+ year old houses in the woods. I would like to get into privy digging as well....Please contact me!


----------



## RHach (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone out there around Iowa wanting to dig this spring?  I can't believe no response!  Iowa has alot of good digging!


----------



## RHach (Apr 8, 2007)

Sounds great! Sorry for the late reply. My dad passed away and I haven't got the chance to check this earlier.... Anyway I have a 1900-1910 dump I have been digging at since I was a kid, and have found some much older sites to dig at. I am putting together a dig once it warms up. I might go down to southern Iowa and check out some sites as well. My previous job I traveled in that area.....Keokuk/Fort Madison are VERY old and great places to look. That area was settled in 1820's and it is right across the Mississippi from Navoo, IL where the Mormans started out. I was told by locals down there that in the early 1800's the Navoo area was rival in population to Chicago....what all this means is lots of sites to dig at. I am in the Iowa City/Cedar Rapids area. I have only have dug dumps, but I am getting into Privy digging, and with the sites I have found I am hoping to tap into the 1880's down to the 1840's era.  Let me know when you can get together!


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 13, 2008)

RHach and jhelton still around?

 I'm in Quincy,Il from the sound of it you both know where that is?


----------



## payton (Jul 14, 2008)

i am in the mason city area of iowa.  anyone around me?  i have never dug anything but it sounds like lots of fun.  im going to be a senior in high school so i will be busy after mid August. 


 Payton


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry about your dad RH.


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds interesting about the houses, I am back- forth b/w AL and TX, so  I doubt I could make it.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey all, I'm new to Hannibal, not new to digging (40+ years) and been knocking 'em dead in Quincy up til frozen ground time. Am looking for someone to dig/search with, also have numerous cisturn permiss. lined up for springtime. Should prove interesting...Been finding blob sodas, pontiled meds, and assorted weird stuff. From out west coast, so most of my digging has been in the 1890's era. Great to dig some pontiled stuff!!! (Found my first scroll flask in Quincy Dec. 8th.) Drop a line. Will post some pics of some unknown (to me) bottles. cannibalfromhannibal


----------



## payton (Jan 17, 2009)

cann where are you located at? are you in Iowa?

 Payton


----------



## RHach (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow! It has been a while since I have been on! Sorry for the delay! I will make a better effort to get on more often! I am still out here, looking for a good digging partner! I have gone back to an old 1880-1900's dump this past summer. I haven't dug there for almost 20 yrs, but still left there with quite a few bottles, and one crock jug with "Beck & Bro Pottery" stamped into it!  Also, some old coins as well! I dug up a small old cast iron pig. It was so rusted it more or less looked like a chunk of iron ore. I took it home and tried to clean it, and it just fell apart...but out came a bunch of mid to late 1800's coins! Mainly large cents, a few nickels and one dime! I didn't expect that! 

  I have been trying to get into privy digging, with not much success. I went out to some early 1840's homestead ruins in the woods with my 9 yr old son. We found a couple of nice bottles, but I have no idea where to find the privy. I did locate a limestone circle behind one of the ruins, but it looks like it could have been an old well. I don't know! It would be nice to dig with someone who I could "share the wealth" of this site, which consists of about 5 to 6 homestead sites. Hannibal and Quincy would be fun to dig,....I don't object to it. I feel like a nomad out here in Iowa...All these old sites to dig, and no one interested to dig them! It drives me nuts to see all the diggers in the NE and East US, but no one out here! In the 1840's Iowa had more population than the entire state of CA, which means lots of stuff to dig!!! Is there anyone out there interested to dig in Eastern Iowa?????? HELP!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi RHach....see my post from last year....still diggin' NEMO, Quincy/Hannibal but enjoy a little traveling for a good hunt. Sounds like you have some good stompin' grounds there. Drop a line if still interested in a digger...2 shovels are better than one...


----------



## RHach (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello Cannibal! Yes, come spring thaw you are more than welcome to come up here. Have you ever been on a privy dig? I have not...yet! Like I mentioned, I have dug quite a bit in an old 1880's -1900's dump, which has yielded me several hundred bottles through the years. I just went back this summer after two decades and left with quite a bit. When I take you to the old dump, you will NOT leave empty handed. It is very addictive.....you dig one ft down and solid bottles, crocks, etc. Lots of old meds, soda water, everything. Every shovel of dirt you unearth alot. I guess I have taken the dump for granted and now I am craving older bottles than what is there. I really want to dig in this older 1840's site, but I have no experience in privy digs or have any of the proper tools (privy rods, etc.) to locate where the privy would be. I have found couple of bottles at the older site, but clearly by chance. Lets stay in touch for this spring. I am 2 hrs north of Keokuk, Iowa, which is just north of the Quincy area. Let me know! Lets keep in touch. Anyone else is welcome to come as well.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Hach, I have dug a good number of old privies, my oldest last year in Quincy going to the 1850's with pontiled stuff...I was teethed on old dump sites though...I have probes and all else needed....Can't wait for the warmer weather...email me at cannibalfromhannibal@gmail.com and I can send some pics from last years diggings. I am about one hr. south of Keokuk, so a half days drive is a piece of cake. Am working on a couple of digs in/around Hannibal for the spring, one an original cabin from the 1830's where pieces of a Benjamin Franklin flask have surfaced. Have high hopes for that one...Take care and hope to dig soon! Cannibal


----------



## RHach (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Cannibal,

 Wow! Digging up a 1850's privy would be nice!!! That my friend is what I want to dig! Nothing against what I have now, but I really am craving older stuff. This site up here I am quite sure has never been dug. The ruins are off in the woods, and I have never seen anyone else ever there.  Do you dig with anyone down in your neck of the woods? I will send you an e-mail. Let's plan on the spring. I'm sure we could reap the rewards of this site. I have done some research on the site and there also was a mill in the area, which in the period was a popular place.  I took my metal detector out there, but it was going off left and right, picking up square nails.  I did dig up an old gun, but it was so rusted away I left it.  Thanks for the reply,....looks like we will have some good digging ahead in the spring!


----------



## willong (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi RHach,

 I sent you a PM--take a look if you get a chance.

 willong


----------

